# Job in 3D animation / grapgics with no degree in Dubai??



## Emma1978 (Oct 8, 2007)

My friend and I are thinking of mooving to dubai soon and he is currently a manager at a TV station in Australia doing animation / promotions / graphics etc. He is the best in his feild and self tought.
However im scared that he will need to have a uni degree if he is to get a management position in Dubai?
What do you think his chances are??
Maybe he should just lie and say he has a degree lol 
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

graphic designers dont need a degree but they do need samples of previous work to show what they can do 
if it is good no problem in finding a job


----------



## jahangeer (Jan 20, 2009)

hi 
i m interested in this job you can check my Cv.Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jahangeer said:


> hi
> i m interested in this job you can check my Cv.Thanks


There was no job advertised. 

Do not post your CV on this forum.

-


----------

